# id black shrimp



## danmil3s (24 Feb 2010)

hi guys hope you can help. i found a black shrimp in my aquarium today. sorry he got away before i could get a pic. hes jet black with a gold/yellow strip down the length of his body and tail. ive had a look around but cant seem find them anywhere. very cool looking shrimp.just dont know where he came from only have amano in there. any ideas.


----------



## mr. luke (25 Feb 2010)

Heres a few to google 
Caridina pareparensis parvidentata
I say this even though its rare because they could easily be missinterprated as small amano's to the untrained eye.

Malawa shrimps.....
Can be clear, but most often brown-black-red.

Neocaridina sp. "blue"
can also be clear-brown.

Caridina serratirostris
Can vary in colour hugely.

The last 3 are the most likely candidates.
Chances are if you count your amanos you have one less than you thought you did as this will have been a stow-away when you bought them. Or theres a slim chance you have bought plants from another hobbyist and it came in as a baby shrimp.


----------



## danmil3s (25 Feb 2010)

thanks mate had a look but couldn't see him. i guess hes a stowaway but wont be able to count as unfortunately have lost a few shrimp, after putting 40 in. i did get some moss off a member of ukaps maybe it came from him. ill probaly never see him again it 700l tank. only found him when i moved a piece of wood.


----------



## Wraithio (25 Feb 2010)

Could be a caridina babaulti too! 

Don't go black as far as I know, but go dark enough in blues, browns, greens to look black. And the stripe sounds typical.


----------



## danmil3s (26 Feb 2010)

thanks i think its the same shrimp as the last photo on this page
http://www.planetinverts.com/Babaulti%20Complex.html
the strip looks the same maybe he wasn't black just very dark blue if im honest he was on the floor when i saw him and io was in a bit off a panic. i removed a piece of wood and as i wasn't looking for him i didn't see him. so as i lifted the wood out of the tank he jumped off on to the floor.i put him back and he swam off. so who knows he might be ok shrimps seem to be quit tough to this sort off thing.if i ever see him again ill get a pic thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## mr. luke (27 Feb 2010)

Glad youve found your shrimp 
I put malawa in my post but ment malaya    
Although finding out a shrimp is caridina cf babaulti is almost as bad as not knowing what it is at all


----------



## danmil3s (28 Feb 2010)

its looks like the shrimp in the last photo just mine was black or it could have been very dark blue

http://www.planetinverts.com/Babaulti%20Complex.html
so that would make it malaya


----------



## FishBeast (17 Apr 2010)

man those green shrimp are mad... and same with those blue snails... love it


----------

